# mk1 1.8t AEB swap coolant gauge wiring



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I did an AEB swap in my mk1. I want to keep the factory dash and I'm not sure what I need to do to get the coolant gauge to work (early dash). So I'm wondering which wires I need to splice from the coolant temp sensor to get the factory mk1 gauge to read properly. I searched and found that a resistor may need to be used but I'm not sure which size. I don't mind using an aftermarket gauge either. Wwhichever works the best basically. So if anyone could help me out with the wiring from the sensor to the gauge, that would be great!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

100ohm resistor for the coolant, tach requires an msd 8920, you can also use the B3 passat or corrado vr6 sensor and it will work fine i hear. pops in pin out the connector for the new one.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks again! I got the 8920 for the tach. That works fine.


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

my AEB sensor is a square blue sensor that has 4 wires going to it. Which color wire do I splice into so my MK1 coolant gauge works with the 100 ohm resistor??


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dont know, i dont use the AEB...i use AWP. wideband is better


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> dont know, i dont use the AEB...i use AWP. wideband is better


Is that the green sensor shaped as if its rounded on one end and flat on the other? At least the plug part Im talking about. (_I Kinda like that!! The top one in the link. I have one I could switch it out. Which wire did you tap into??

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Cooling/181/14


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

Mykul01 said:


> my AEB sensor is a square blue sensor that has 4 wires going to it. Which color wire do I splice into so my MK1 coolant gauge works with the 100 ohm resistor??



According to this http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2832390

It's T10B pin 7 (blue/yellow)


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

rabbot16v said:


> According to this http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2832390
> 
> It's T10B pin 7 (blue/yellow)


Awesome find! I remember seeing this thread a long time ago! It's actually pin 9 the blue/brown wire for the temp sensor! Thanks for finding that! It just confirmed the wire I thought it was from the AEB wiring diagrams! :thumbup:


----------

